# How to install Roxul in crawlspace



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!

a simple call to your building official will answer that question, after all they are familiar with your local code requirements.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

True, good advice! See if they accept the sub-floor sheathing as a vapor retarder and if able to cover it with a housewrap to stop air from wind-washing and degrading the R-value.

Gary


----------

